# Sample U-Shaped Layouts



## Hammerhead53 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm brand new to model railroading but I'm recently retired from BNSF after 40yrs (came from the Q). That being said, I built my table (pic attached) and now I'm looking at layout. I'm planning to go with HO scale and Peco 100 flex track. I'm using AnyRail5 software. Anyone know where I can find sample U-shaped layouts?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe you can take a look on this site and figure out something.

http://www.thortrains.net/poorhoc.html

I could not find any U layouts, but you could just take 2 separate plans and put them together and add the middle lines?

How about a computer program we have a free one here on the site?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i used scarm, a great program, plus at this point it's still free, my layout turned out okay, more like a letter P.. with scarm you can download other's layouts in that format, and 'cut and paste' to get something you like...

enjoy.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here is one U-shaped Station Layout in N with the station in the center that may be extended and/or redesigned to fit your space, adding some branches, industries, etc.

See also more track plans and layout designs here: www.scarm.info/layouts.

Mixy


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What size is your layout room. Are you going u-shape for a certain reason? 

Maybe we can work thru the situation to gain you more mainline run...

From the looks of your picture looks like you have the center of the house to work with?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm looking at a simple loop around the U with industry sidings on one table, and a small yard on the other table. Problem with this table is that you don't have much room for switches due to the room needed for a decent radius curve.

I agree with Joed2323, we don't know your situation, any chance of expanding the table in any direction?


----------

